# Pics from benefit concert!



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

Here are a few pictures I took of the Shaw Brothers benefit Concert at the Portsmouth Music Hall I recorded on Sunday.
The Bothers were teamed up with Eric Weissberg on banjo, guitar, mandolin and lap slide ; and John Hunter on double bass.
Just amazing. 

Eric played his hit "Dueling Banjos" but he dueled John on the bass!

Then the Portsmouth middle school chorus joined the band in "I'd Like to Teach the World to Sing".

They raised over $45,000 for ovarian cancer research!

I have to talk to Rick and Ron about posting samples of the performance cause it's the best live show I've ever seen let alone recorded.

Here are some pics.
































































Me and my Akai DPS24 side stage. There's only my knee!


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Nice post. Looks like a good time!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

What kind of music? 

Did you record it for CD?


----------

